# New cat wormer - a bit concerned



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My cat is really difficult to worm. It's a military operation to get her to take a tablet.
We wrap her in a towel, with just her head poking out, attempt to prise open her mouth and insert the tablet.
Easier said that done! She was in a bad road accident years ago and sustained a broken jaw. As such I don't like to prise her mouth open with too much force. 

We've tried using a pill dispenser (she bit the end off it!).

If we ever have her at the vets we get him to worm her by injection (even he has trouble giving her tablets orally).

I normally get Drontal Cat Worm tablets for her, however I noticed Tesco were selling Bob Martin Spot On Wormer for tapeworm, which you put on the back of the cat's neck (similar to flea treatments), so I bought it.

Put it on her, really easy, great!
Or so I thought until I read some reviews on the product - a lot of people say their cats have became ill after using it. Some have also developed burns on the application area.

It's been 24 hours since we applied it and our girl seems fine. (Currently sitting on my knee purring and blocking the keyboard).

Any views on this Bob Martin product?

Thanks


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I have used the Bob Martin no problems, only trouble is it is tapeworm only the same as Droncit spot on - as my girlies hunt well, they need total worming, vets sell a product which I use now called Profender, its a broad spectrum wormer that's a spot on - they don't like sticky stuff of any kind on them ie frontline either, but other then that no hassles!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The wormers the shops are allowed to sell are not nearly as effective as the prescription ones from the vet.

Here's what I do with my cat.

I find something tasty that he really really likes - in his case Mild French Goats Cheese from Sainsburys :roll: 

I give him a little bit. Then I give him another little bit. Then I repeat several time. Once he is totally focused on scoffing the cheese as fast as he can I insert a quarter or a half of a tablet and offer it in exactly the same way. He usually scoffs it. Then I give him a bit more cheese to make sure it went down. I then give the rest of the tablet in the next bit of cheese.

It's not foolproof because he has occasionally spit it out but mostly it works.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am reminded of this e-mail "funny" I was sent - it seems VERY true to me!

How to Give a Cat A Pill

1. Pick up cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth.

Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.

2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa.

Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process.

3. Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away.

4. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger.

Hold mouth shut for a count of ten.

5. Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden.

6. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously.

7. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set to one side for glueing later.

8. Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit.

Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw.

9. Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink 1 beer to take taste away. Apply Elastoplast to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap.

10. Retrieve cat from neighbour's shed. Get another pill. Open another beer. Place cat in cupboard, and close door onto neck, to leave head showing.

Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band.

11. Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Drink beer. Fetch bottle of Scotch. Pour shot, drink. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus shot.

Apply whisky compress to cheek to disinfect. Toss back another shot. Throw tee shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom.

12. Call fire department to retrieve the d****** cat from across the road. Apologize to neighbour who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil wrap.

13. Tie the little *&#%^'s front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table, find heavy-duty pruning gloves from shed.. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of filet steak. Be rough about it. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down.

14. Consume remainder of scotch. Get spouse to drive you to the A&E department, sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home to order new table.

15. Arrange for RSPCA to collect mutant cat from hell and call local pet shop to see if they have any hamsters.

How To Give A Dog A Pill

1. Wrap it in bacon.

2. Toss it in the air.

Dave

(with apologies for those who have already reached stage 10 in their attempts!) It just seems *SO* true! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

patp said:


> The wormers the shops are allowed to sell are not nearly as effective as the prescription ones from the vet.
> 
> Here's what I do with my cat.
> 
> ...


Well that's what I've always thought too, but this one says on the packet 'previously only sold under prescription'

Your favourite food tip is a good idea - if only I could find something she really likes to eat - and I'm NOT going out to find a dead mouse :lol:

Penguin - That funny email is soooo true!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does it say on the packet what the active ingredient is?

I have read that cat pill story so many times but it never fails to make me laugh


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> My cat is really difficult to worm. It's a military operation to get her to take a tablet.


Why don't you crush the tablet and put it in the cat's food? Works for us but I will admit that the first time I gave the dog a pill resembled Penguins story.

IH


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

IrishHomer said:


> Why don't you crush the tablet and put it in the cat's food? Works for us but I will admit that the first time I gave the dog a pill resembled Penguins story.
> 
> IH


We would if we could!
Tried it, but she seems to instinctively know there is something bad crushed into her food, no matter how small it's crushed up.

Pat - I can't remember what the active ingredient is called as I've thrown the packet out.

The good new is pussy seems absolutley fine and has had no adverse effects to the treatment.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

What makes me laugh about the Drontal one is I'm sure it says it's fishy flavoured to make it easier to administer. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

CLEARLY written by a non cat owner!

Pengiun - seen it loads before but *always* makes me laugh and is completely and utterly true!  :lol:


----------

